# لى الحياة هى المسيح......



## adel baket (15 أغسطس 2007)

_يتعظم المسيح فى جسدى سواء كان بحياة
أم بموت.لأن الحياة هى المسيح والموت_
_هو ربح_
_{ فى1: 20, 21}_
_لى الحياة هى المسيح_
_عندما قال بولس هذه العبارة لم يكن يعيش_
_فى قصر متمتعا بمسرات الحياة ومحاطا_
_بمحبة ذويه كلا بل كان أسير للرمان._
_فما هو اذا سر سعادته؟_
_السر هو شخص محبوب لديه وجد فيه العزاء_
_فى وسط ألامه.قد تعتبر حياة بولس فشلآ فى_
_أعين معاصريه لكن هذا لم يكن يهمه لأنه_
_وجد فى الرب يسوع الاشباع لكل احتياجات_
_قلبــــــه ..._
_هذا الاختبار فى متناول كل مؤمن ولتحقيقه_
_يلزم الحياة للمسيح وفى رفقته. هذه الرفقة_
_تساعدنا على اجتياز الظروف دون أن تسحقنا._
_وان كنا لا نختبر ذلك على الأرض فلا مجال_
_لاختباره فى السماء لأن حياة الايمان ستكون_
_قد انتهت. ان الفرصة المتاحة لنا لنعظم فيها_
_الرب ونظهر بعض صفاته هى على الأرض_
_فى وسط الظروف الملائمة أو المضادة..._
:new5:​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لى الحياة هى المسيح......*



nazeradel قال:


> _يتعظم المسيح فى جسدى سواء كان بحياة
> أم بموت.لأن الحياة هى المسيح والموت_
> _هو ربح_
> _{ فى1: 20, 21}_
> ...




ربى يسوع .. أشكرك لأنك جعلتنى هيكلاً لك . إن قذارة جسدى أبشع وأكثر من قذارة مذود بيت لحم . فارحمنى وطهر هيكلى من كل نجاسة ثم اطرد باعة الحمام والصيارفة منه ليصير لك وحدك . 
ربى يسوع .. روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى بل جدده فى أحشائى . 
 +أيها الروح المعزى .. روح القيامة اعمل فى توبتى المستمرة . 
+ أيها الروح المرشد .. افتح ذهنى لأفهم الكتب وأدرك عمق أسرارك . 
+ يا روح الحب .. اسكب حبك الإلهى فى قلبى ( رو 5 : 5 ) . 
+ أيها الروح القدس .. موعد الآب اكشف لى عن مكانى الجديد فى يمين الآب . 
+ أيها الروح القدس .. اشهد فى داخلى لأقول : " يا آبا الآب " كيف أحس بأبوتك إلا بواسطة روحك أيها الآب فى داخلى . 
+ أيها الروح القدس .. فجر كل ثمارك المحيية من خلال كل الأبواب المغلقة داخلى . 
+ أيها الروح القدس .. كنز الصالحات اغنِ حياتى بك أيها الكنز المخفى داخلى . اغنِ نفسى بالصلاة والحب والفرح والوداعة ، وحياة التوبة المستمرة " كفقراء ونحن نغنى كثيرين . كأن لاشئ لنا ونحن نملك كل شئ " (2 كو 6 ) 
ربى يسوع .. أشكرك لأنك وهبت لى ما لم يدركه تلاميذك فى حينه وهبت لى أن اشترك معك فى بركات صليبك وأعاينها وأعيشها وآكلها .. ووهبت لى أن أعيش قيامتك ، وأشترك فى قوتها وآكلها .. أعطنى سر معرفتك ، فاجعلنى مستحقاً أن أنتفع بكل هذه النعمة ولا أهمل فيها ، أو يظلم عقلى عن إدراكها . كم مرة يا نفسى اجتزت وادى ظل الموت وحررك إلهى وأقامك معه قيامة أولى . وعندما تقيمنى ياإلهى من قيد الشهوة والخوف ، والكبرياء ، والذات ، أقول مع القديس اغسطينوس. 
"وضعت قدمى على قمة هذا العالم عندما صرت لا أخاف شيئاً ولا أشتهى شيئاً ". 
الرب يباركك ويعوضك عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فانى اشكر الرب من اجل خدمتك وعمل اللة من خلالك 
صلى لاجلى


----------



## adel baket (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لى الحياة هى المسيح......*

_   الف شكر ليك اثناسيوس على تشجيعك ليا_
_والرب يبارك حياتك _​


----------

